# cricket eggs??



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me what cricket eggs look like, as most of you know i've had my fire bellied toads for some years now, i usually feed them the more mature crickets from my keeper as immy (gecko) won't eat them but the toads are not bothered, anyway long story short found quite alot of tiny oblong shaped eggs amongst the gravel and in the soil, if it is thought they could be cricket eggs how do i go about looking after them so they hatch....(free food for my spiderlings when they turn up)


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

They look like tiny titchy grains of rice. I find my will lay eggs and they hatch and grow pretty well in my gecko tank (in the wet box)!!!! As long as they are kept quite humid and at the temp of a snake/lizard viv mine grow pretty quick. I feed the hatchlings fish food and bits of fruit/vege though if you leave it too long itll go mouldy. Mine usually hatch a week or so after they're laid, but Ive found it depends on the temp - the higher the temp the quicker they hatch.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

well i took eggs out with the soil they were in put them in a small tub lined with moist kitchen roll placed lid with tiny holes in and put the tub in geckos viv under the heat lamp, and i now have loads of tiny crickets in there their smaller then ants at the mo, what shall i feed them? was thinking of putting in some of the fish food i feed the adults on? what do you's think.....


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

congrats on the newbies (i think!!) lol :wink: :lol: :lol: ! whatever youre feeding the adults on the babies will eat too, so fishfoods fine. i've hopefully some 'inclubating' in my gecko tank too!! lol :lol:


----------

